# nom nom nom....



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Hehe.. changed my avatar to my snail chowing down on algae wafer. My husband and I watched him munch on that for about 5 minutes and laughed our bums off at how he held on to the wafer for dear life LOL


----------



## sand (Dec 21, 2010)

aren't they adorable? my jack dempsey lives only with one large purple snail. he never grew well in the community tank because everyone would pick at him. he thrives in the jack d. tank because he can eat left overs and jack d never bothers him. anyway, i swear he knows me, if i pull him out to give him a wafer once in awhile (like in a betta cup), i will talk to him while he is in my hand, and he will come out and look at me, it's a scream, hahaha.


----------

